# New to pneumatics



## Hacker (Sep 4, 2013)

Midwest born and raised needing some help with my non-standard application of pneumatics for a non-halloween project.
Thanks in advance for any assistance provided.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome and and check out the how to sticky at the top of the pneumatics forum - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32052


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome Hacker


----------

